# The time has come...



## agemechanic03 (May 2, 2008)

Well, as my topic says, the Time has come for me to leave Korea. It's kinda of sad, but I am very excited. First of all, my training. My instructor is a 6th Dan, and I have had the priveledge of training under his instructor who is a 5th Dan...Once he made 5th, he didn't want to get into the political aspect of it all, so he stopped there, but continues training lil kids up to adults at another Air Force installation. I've also had the priveledge of being somewhat mentored by another guy, a retired 7th Dan. He no longer trains, but administers our tests here on base along with my instructor. It has been a great 1yr tour here training and learning from all 3 of these guys along with the many students/ classmates that I have had a chance to get to know and train myself. In my tour here, I have managed to reach my goals...Achieve Cho Dan, learn as much as I can, and create lasting friendships. For learning as much as I can in a year, would drop many of peoples jaws to the ground, but when you think about it, you can do it yourself. I have learned approximately 20 forms and several of them I know 2 different ways. Now I know that I do not fully understand/ know everything behind each form, I have a very good concept behind them along with applications that I have figured out on my own along from what I have learned on here. I do give a lot of CREDIT to ALL of you in this forum. Each one of you has contributed to my growing in TSD, and I thank you!! 
   As for Korea itself, I will miss this country. It is very beautiful, but then again, it's just like anywhere else, it's disgusting. It is a culture shock. The language, the food, and the way people live would really surprise you. I recommend coming here, it is great. If you do come here to train one day, STAY AWAY from military cities or where lot's of Americans go. The arts can be a lil watered down compared to ones you have to travel for. 
  Well, I leave here in about 5 days. I'll be getting on the plane next week and coming back to the states and in June, my wife and I will be on the plane to Germany for the next couple of years. I'm really excited about this tour, I've always wanted to go. The only down fall to this upcoming tour as of right now, is that there are no Tang Soo Do, or Soo Bahk Do schools close by that I can find online. The only one close is about a 1hr drive and is WTSD ( World Tang Soo Do). I hope I can find one closer and that is hopefully World Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan. Reason I say this, is that here in Korea, I fall under the Korean Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan Association, which as most of you might know, falls under the same KJN as the US SBD and World SBD, KJN Hwang Hon Chul.
 Ok, enough of my chatter. I'm going to get out of my ABU's and into something more comfy. Hope all is well and that training is going great. If you are ever in Germany, PM me and we'll hangout and possibly evern train.
 1 last thing, if everything goes as planned, maybe around the 1st of of next year, I will start training only the lil kids and youth on base in Germany since we do not have one on base, so wish me luck and I will be getting with you instructors soon to see how you operate. Thanks!!

Tang Soo!!

 Chris


----------



## MBuzzy (May 2, 2008)

I'm glad that you've had such a great time there!  Congratulations again!  Make sure you tell Master Choe that I said hello!


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2008)

I am glad you had a wonderful time


----------



## agemechanic03 (May 2, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> I'm glad that you've had such a great time there! Congratulations again! Make sure you tell Master Choe that I said hello!


Will do! And you know alot of credit in my statement goes out to you. So thanks for pushing me like you did and putting in the extra time.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 2, 2008)

No problem!  You're an awesome student and a great martial artist.  Good luck in the future, if you stay in, I'm sure that we'll run into each other again.  Stay in touch!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like the begining of a life-long love affair with TSD. Very cool!


----------



## Makalakumu (May 2, 2008)

Congrats, Chris, take the time to see what else is out there.  If you can't find any TSD near, check something else out.  It will be worth it!


----------



## agemechanic03 (May 2, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Congrats, Chris, take the time to see what else is out there. If you can't find any TSD near, check something else out. It will be worth it!


 
That is the plan, but if I do, I'm lookin' more for like Judo or something similar. It would be nice to know more throwing techs since there are quite a bit hidden in our hyungs. We'll see tho. I do know that they teach Kuk Sool Wan on base along with Tai Chi, and that is pretty much it. Surprisingly, they don't even have TKD!! Unless it has recently been added in the past 4 months.


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (May 3, 2008)

Chris,
When do you plan to be back state side?

Where will you be residing?

Contact me when you get here. I would like to meet up with you at some point for some good training...

Master Jay S. Penfil
Master Penfil's Martial rts Academy
28221 Beck Rd., Building A, Suite 8
Wixom, MI 48393
313-377-4720
masterpenfil@yahoo.com


----------



## agemechanic03 (May 3, 2008)

Master Jay S. Penfil said:


> Chris,
> When do you plan to be back state side?
> 
> Where will you be residing?
> ...


 
Master Penfil, I would REALLY enjoy coming out that way, but just won't have the time. I'll be in Tennessee and going to Alabama and Georgia to see family before I leave for Germany. One day, I will try my best to make it out there. Thanks for the offer and I will take you up on it when time and finances allow.


----------

